# Da Hip Hop



## Excitement! (Jun 18, 2009)

Any other hip hop fans on FAF? I sort of started off resenting the genre for the usual things people resent it for. Now I'm finding it's probably one of my favorite genres of music, and a huge influence on the kind of music I make. Things I like: DJ Shadow, Kanye West, Jay Z, Aesop Rock, El-P, Dre, The Pharcyde, Gang Starr, Lil Wayne, Sage Francis, Buck 65, Sebutones, Nas, Mos Def, Madlib, Wu Tang, GZA/Genius, NWA, Nujabes, Girl Talk, etc.

Discuss.


----------



## Rytes (Jun 18, 2009)

over here *waves* yo!!! right here!!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 18, 2009)

Can't call myself a fan, though I like some R&B


----------



## Molotov (Jun 18, 2009)

The hell?? Lil' Wayne, Hip-Hop?? MY EYES D=

...But yes, gots to show my love to the old Hip-Hop. Golden, yo.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 18, 2009)

I like some. Not much, but some.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 18, 2009)

hip hop can burn and die. and then rot for a while before being devoured by carrion birds who pick it's bones clean shortly before dieing from internal bleeding and systematic organ failure caused by coming into contact with hip hop.


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jun 18, 2009)

Have try One Block Radius, there pretty good. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp19oIdaGO8


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 19, 2009)

Keep the mainstream rubbish far away from me and all is good.


----------



## Aden (Jun 19, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> hip hop can burn and die. and then rot for a while before being devoured by carrion birds who pick it's bones clean shortly before dieing from internal bleeding and systematic organ failure caused by coming into contact with hip hop.



Please, tell us how you really feel.

Never got into hiphop, myself. I get turned off so much by the mainstream shit I hear all the time that I never give the genre its proper chance.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 19, 2009)

Molotov said:


> The hell?? Lil' Wayne, Hip-Hop?? MY EYES D=


He's produced some pretty awful singles, sure. But he can put out some great stuff when he wants to, which is what keeps me coming back. He's not by any means my favorite rapper, though.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uV-4d15yRg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcK8mS4JCug



the grey fox said:


> carrion birds.


* what
*


----------



## Magikian (Jun 19, 2009)

I've always been interested in it, but never got around to looking for any good artists among all the mainstream shit clogging up the genre.

Any reccomendations, anyone?



the grey fox said:


> hip hop can burn and die. and then rot for a while before being devoured by carrion birds who pick it's bones clean shortly before dieing from internal bleeding and systematic organ failure caused by coming into contact with hip hop.



Wow, man.

I love this whole hip-hop hate ya got there, really suits you.


----------



## Rytes (Jun 19, 2009)

Magikian said:


> I've always been interested in it, but never got around to looking for any good artists among all the mainstream shit clogging up the genre.
> 
> Any reccomendations, anyone?
> 
> ...




Wale (pronounced Wall- Lay) is my favorite at the moment,

try 
K-os
Elzhi
Kid Cudi
Drake
Lupe Fiasco
Outkast
Strange Fruit Project
Styles of Beyond
Talib Kweli
U-N-I
Blu
Zion I


really, i dont even know where you go to see all the mainstream shit... i get all my music from okayplayer.com


i do find it funny how you label the entire genre as "mainstream" when i though rock was all the same, before i got into it.

nothing wrong with a little mainstream anyway don't let it dull your taste and you'll live...people just can't enjoy music anymore


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jun 19, 2009)

i like some.
i like the type that has a little bit of dance mixed into it.
and if you're familiar with fl studio, some of the tracks that come with it are pretty good.


----------



## Ceuper (Jun 19, 2009)

I love hip-hop. I highly recommend Blackalicious.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Jun 19, 2009)

I only listen to Nujabes, and those who collaborate with him ^^


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 19, 2009)

I loathe hip hop. Dumb, talentless and soulless.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 19, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> hip hop can burn and die. and then rot for a while before being devoured by carrion birds who pick it's bones clean shortly before dieing from internal bleeding and systematic organ failure caused by coming into contact with hip hop.




And you are retarded, goodbye.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 19, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I loathe hip hop. Dumb, talentless and soulless.


booboo noone cares gb2 /METALISTHEONLYGOODMUSIC etc.



Ark said:


> I only listen to Nujabes, and those who collaborate with him ^^


Hell yes. The Champloo soundtrack is sex http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUY0GZT26_4 



Ceuper said:


> I love hip-hop. I highly recommend Blackalicious.


been meaning to, never actually listened to them. i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 20, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> I loathe hip hop. Dumb, talentless and soulless.



WHOA. hold on. talentless? have you HEARD some hip hop?! you listen to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdntRUE4l_c and tell me if you could do that!

also, more of a scene-rap (3oh!3, Hollywood Undead) fan myself, but i like hip hop.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 20, 2009)

I go by "The Rippah, Roo'*Jizah* Panzermanathod"

And Panzermanathod was once Manofmathod (which was a typo of Manofmethod).

I also had Ma'F Doom in my name. 

And I have a Mugen series called Mu-Tang Clan. 

Big rap fan here, although most mainstream stuff is rather bland. 

Also, you don't see me going into metal threads and say IT'S ALL NOISE. Not to say I hate rock music, but most of what I hear is generally screaming, growling, noise, or just plain crap. 

And even I know I don't know close to enough rock music to say that it's all noise, so saying rap is dumb, tallentless, and soulless just means you haven't heard eoug rap to make a statement. It's like me saying all furries want to fuck their dogs.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 20, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> It's like me saying all furries want to fuck their dogs.



and thus began the descent into derailment of the thread...


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 20, 2009)

Now you're making me feel guilty.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 20, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Now you're making me feel guilty.



 just saying, i wouldn't be surprised if we get some random kid with a post count of three that swoops in with "ACTUALLY VERY FEW FURRIES HAVE SEX WITH ANIMALS YOU ARE WRONG."


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 20, 2009)

You're going off topic.







lulz


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 22, 2009)

hell yes, I love hip-hop/rap/soul/r&b. Close second would be reggae.

Favs, would be:
Wyclef <3
Lil Wayne
Outkast
Kanye
Wu-Tang (how can hip-hop be dead if Wu is forever?)
Akon 
plus much more.

hell, I've even wrote a couple myself XD. 
I was so hoping for karaoke at FCN so I could bust a flow to a beyonce beat lol, but alas maybe at MFF this year! I'm very disappointed at the lack of hip-hop in the dances at the con too. I mean come on, soulja boy's birdwalk? We're missing out on golden opperunities here folks.


WATCH ME HIT MEH BIRDWALK!


----------



## ShadowEon (Jun 22, 2009)

I like some of it. :3


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 23, 2009)

> Wow, man.
> 
> I love this whole hip-hop hate ya got there, really suits you.


thank you.


> *what*


a carrion bird is an avian scavenger that eats rotting flesh, like vultures.

my deep, burning resentment of hip hop came about when my sister decided that it should be playing in our house AT ALL TIMES. that, and i just think it sucks.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 23, 2009)

yo.. gotta listen to the hiphop violinist, miri ben-ari.. and nuttin' but stringz.. X3

also.. nawlage.. mack maine.. tq..
and i sees another lil wayne listener.. hehe.. though i actually like ja rule the best.. X3
i usually get my stuff from www.hiphopdx.com


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 23, 2009)

The only stuff I like is alternative hip hop/indie stuff. You know, the stuff that doesn't SUCK. Right now just Atmosphere and The Knux. Though I just got The Knux's album today, I've only had a chance to listen to "Bang! Bang!" (which is great) Too lazy to get links now, just youtube it.

Edit: Can't believe I forgot about Digable Planets! Jazz rap ftw.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 23, 2009)

the grey fox said:


> thank you.
> 
> a carrion bird is an avian scavenger that eats rotting flesh, like vultures.


A carrion bird is WoW monster. You're thinking of scavengers.



greg-the-fox said:


> The only stuff I like is alternative hip hop/indie stuff. You know, the stuff that doesn't SUCK. Right now just Atmosphere and The Knux. Though I just got The Knux's album today, I've only had a chance to listen to "Bang! Bang!" (which is great) Too lazy to get links now, just youtube it.
> 
> Edit: Can't believe I forgot about Digable Planets! Jazz rap ftw.


Seeing Atmosphere at the Beaumont Club in a couple weeks, actually. I'm a big fan. Also this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiSU1yhmyiY


----------



## Shindo (Jun 23, 2009)

Del 
Doom
Dizzee
Luda
Avalon
Tribe called quest

and so on


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jun 23, 2009)

Keith Murray
Method Man
Redman
Legion of Doom
Def Squad
EPMD
Gilla House
Wu-Tang Clan
RZA
GZA
Just Blaze
Freeway
Memphis Bleek
Murder Inc.
Cella Dwellas
Cocoa Brovas(aka Smiff-N-Wessun)
Black Milk
Royce 5' 9
Joe Budden
Saigon
Cassidy
Termanology
Slum Village
The Pharcyde
J Dilla
Madlib
Percee P
Sean P
Guilty Simpson
DJ Premier
Onyx
M.O.P.
Pharoahe Monch
Mos Def
Talib Kweli
Capone (old)
Noreaga (old)
The Fuschnickens
Scarface
UGK
Outkast
Ludacris
9th Wonder
Little Brother
Tru Life
Mobb Deep (old)
Red Spyda
Black Thought
Busta Rhymes
Flipmode Squad
Rah Digga
Missy Elliott
Foxy Brown
Shawnna
DTP
Frank-N-Dank
Dr. Dre
DJ Quik
Tha Dogg Pound
Teflon
Nottz
Lord Tariq
Peter Gunz
Cory Gunz
Charles Hamilton

LOL @ Grey_Fox and Ishnuvalok. Y'all wouldn't know music if it bit you in half.

-Nolij


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 23, 2009)

This may seem like a dumb question, but I'm dying over here. Is Kevin Rodoulph (sp?) hip hop or rock?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jun 23, 2009)

I hate that mainstream "IFUCKYOURBITCHMOTHERINMYCARANDMONEYWHIPPINGMAHASSOFFANDSHOOTABULLETINYOHEADYO" shit

but actually I hate the whole Hip Hop genre, mostly because 90%  of the (young) people here are wiggers and wanna-be cools with their shitfucking BLASTERHANDIES, playing their crap everywhere loudly



Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> And you are retarded, goodbye.



please stop, you're just confirming the cliche of hiphoppers, calling someone retarded for not liking your fav music makes you look retarded


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 23, 2009)

Ak-Nolij said:


> Redman
> Method Man
> Wu-Tang Clan
> RZA
> GZA


No ODB/Raekwon?  Awesome list though.



Cheesewulf said:


> I hate that mainstream "IFUCKYOURBITCHMOTHERINMYCARANDMONEYWHIPPINGMAHASSOFFANDSHOOTABULLETINYOHEADYO" shit


As opposed to rock's "MY WOUNDS ARE SO REAL THEY WILL NOT HEAL. WAKE ME UP FROM THE DARKNESS IN MY SOUL MY FATAL HEART CANNOT BE CONTROLLED"?


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jun 23, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> I hate that mainstream
> 
> please stop, you're just confirming the cliche of hiphoppers, calling someone retarded for not liking your fav music makes you look retarded




It wasnt his opinion, it was how he put it out there. And where did this cliche come from, its usually bundled in with metalheads.


----------



## Rytes (Jun 23, 2009)

Ak-Nolij said:


> Keith Murray
> Method Man
> Redman
> Legion of Doom
> ...




*hi5*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jun 23, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> As opposed to rock's "MY WOUNDS ARE SO REAL THEY WILL NOT HEAL. WAKE ME UP FROM THE DARKNESS IN MY SOUL MY FATAL HEART CANNOT BE CONTROLLED"?


you're mixing something up buddy :3


Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> And where did this cliche come from, its usually bundled in with metalheads.


my mistake, I should've made a point instead of a comma there so you would've understand that the cliche I meant is not what I've written aftee the comma

also, I have never seen a metalhead complaining about that someone doesn't like his genre


----------



## Ceuper (Jun 23, 2009)

Del the Funkee Homosapien and Blackalicious. B)


----------



## Aden (Jun 23, 2009)

Ak-Nolij said:


> Nevermind the fact that you're confirming the cliche of the general Metal music fanbase.



Sorry man, this is the general metal fanbase attitude:



Aden said:


> Never got into hiphop, myself. I get turned off so much by the mainstream shit I hear all the time that I never give the genre its proper chance.


----------



## Aden (Jun 23, 2009)

Ak-Nolij said:


> you're always the first to start bitchfights over something so trivial.



You know you can stop arguing anytime. :T


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jun 23, 2009)

^^ That would just take the fun out of things now wouldn't it?


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 23, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> Del the Funkee Homosapien and Blackalicious. B)


You gotta wash yo mouth, if you must.

OR ELSE YOU'LL BE FUNKAY



Cheesewulf said:


> you're mixing something up buddy :3


The idea is the same no matter if you're a rock fan or not. You can reduce any genre down to a few highly common lyrical themes. It's not just rap.


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbI-_830o9o

I can listen to this for HOURS


----------



## Takun (Jun 26, 2009)

I like some, but if the music underneath sucks I can't get into it.  The beat has to be good, not just the word and flow.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 27, 2009)

> A carrion bird is WoW monster. You're thinking of scavengers.


*facepalms* the carrion birds in WoW were named after the real thing. a scavenger is an  animal that eats dead flesh. a carrion is a sub-category of scavenger, covering all kinds of avian scavengers. on topic, i still think hip hop sucks.


----------



## Aden (Jun 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I like some, but if the music underneath sucks I can't get into it.  The beat has to be good, not just the word and flow.



See, that's one of the biggest reasons I can't listen to many things from this genre: backing tracks. Most of the ones I've heard are uninspired and repetitve, only serving as a vessel for words even though they're the only melodic thing in the track.

And I really can't stand over-repetition.


----------



## Shindo (Jun 27, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> Del the Funkee Homosapien and Blackalicious. B)



I SAW DEL LIVE


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jun 27, 2009)

I can count the hip-hop artists I like on my paws.

Eminem, Kanye West, and MIA.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 27, 2009)

I like Chuggo, I guess.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jun 27, 2009)

Even if repetitive I get into the flow of good rap songs more than the rock I do like, as little as I hear. But I'm not saying rock is bad. 

Also, listening to Gza's Liquid Swords right now.


----------



## Rytes (Jun 27, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I like Chuggo, I guess.





no...just no


----------



## Isen (Jun 27, 2009)

This thread is now about Aesop Rock, more specifically the Goron Village mashup.


----------



## Molotov (Jun 27, 2009)

'60-'99, maybe few from 2000...maybe. Case in point,

TURN BACK THE MUTHAFUCKIN' CLOCK TO THOSE GOOD OL' HOUSE PARTIES, WILD PARTIES, FUCK, ANY KIND OF PARTY THAT BLASTS THE RIGHTEOUS DECADES OF TRUE, GOOD, NEVER TAINTED HIP-HOP.

...or just pop an album or mixed CD in a radio, or Mp3 (whichever's preferable) and lose yourself to the golden ages of the genre.

Concert hunting, be right back. [/dust'd]


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 28, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I like some, but if the music underneath sucks I can't get into it.  The beat has to be good, not just the word and flow.


same, which is why my mainstream rap listening is pretty sporadic. I generally like Kanye because most of his self produced stuff is pretty good. Casio synth strings and soulja boy fruityloops shit are instant turn offs though.



Isen said:


> This thread is now about Aesop Rock, more specifically the Goron Village mashup.


Ocarania of Rhyme is soooo good. But yeah, as for Aes, Labor Days and Bazooka Tooth are really great. Also this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRiS0lELg3o


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 28, 2009)

Aden said:


> See, that's one of the biggest reasons I can't listen to many things from this genre: backing tracks. Most of the ones I've heard are uninspired and repetitve, only serving as a vessel for words even though they're the only melodic thing in the track.
> 
> And I really can't stand over-repetition.



Nuttin' But Stringz 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S3WtJYgy1Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ78f1gUa5Q

Miri Ben-Ari 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfz1hJZPsxM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81Ux4ahnpyU

Black Violin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NUBwDtWAmk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn56nNA3NvQ


----------



## Aden (Jun 28, 2009)

yell0w_f0x said:


> Nuttin' But Stringz
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S3WtJYgy1Q
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZ78f1gUa5Q
> 
> ...



THAT

Is awesome


----------

